# Help Mozart, Debussy and Chopin Solo Piano



## Mecc (Jul 2, 2018)

Dear All,

Do any of you recommend any books, websites etc on the following three pieces:

Sonata in A, K. 331 - Mozart
Nocturne in C sharp minor Op. posth. - Chopin (used in The Pianist 2002)
Children's Corner - Debussy

Thanks in anticipation,

Regards

Matthew


----------

